# Miracle Gro



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Best if you read a bit and gain an understanding of the limitations and benefits.
Tracked how it was set up and what I used in several threads.
Many here on the site use soil in various forms. I try to stay on the tank related stuff in the journals.
Welcome to the site.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html


----------



## cprmike (Jan 26, 2012)

wkndracer said:


> Best if you read a bit and gain an understanding of the limitations and benefits.
> Tracked how it was set up and what I used in several threads.
> Many here on the site use soil in various forms. I try to stay on the tank related stuff in the journals.
> Welcome to the site.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html


Sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's a couple newer ones using Miracle Gro.
Setup is in the first few pages on most of my threads
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/143352-another-npt-ds-dirt-tank.html

In this second one the dirt tank is the lower one and I added to the mix changing things up some. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/131940-stainless-2-story-56k-warning.html

This rack is setup for use as grow out tanks both for fish and plants. 
Screened the dirt for the first time on these before filling them.
Doesn't seem to have changed how they grow plants and it will be years before I know if removing the larger bark pieces causes it to fail any sooner.
Pictures of the dirt and flooding the upper rack is on page #2.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/148380-haha-more-tanks-4-dirt-tanks.html

If it's not in those threads tell me what I missed so we can add the info. :wink:


----------



## cprmike (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like I got it all. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

cprmike said:


> Looks like I got it all. Thanks a lot!


I answered some questions about this in another thread, I'm too lazy to retype them. :hihi:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/162815-newbie-getting-dirty-maybe.html

But, yea, anything wkndracer says about dirt, you can pretty much take to the bank.


----------

